# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  اعلان آموزش سیلور لایت !!!؟؟؟

## cactuskhan

سلام 
اگه درست یادم باشه اینجا یه اعلان واسه آموزش سیلورلایت از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته بود ! الان کجاست  ؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوست عزیز،
تاپیک فوق مربوط به آموزش WPF است و در تالار مربوطه قرار دارد:
*آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته)*

----------

